

Puddlz- whatsapp for recommendations - anhad13
http://www.puddlz.com

======
saurabhk
The app does what it says - gives you recommendations from people you trust. A
better way to make some decisions. Pretty nice. Could go a long way ahead.

------
johnh99
Simple and nice.. A couple of suggestions. Make a video to help new users
understand the app better. And when are you guys launching for ios?

~~~
anhad13
Thanks johnh99. ios version coming soon. And we're working on the video. It
should hopefully be up in a week.

------
tusharag171
Awesome app. Easy mechanism for asking questions. Great Blog with useful
stuff. A different, unique and useful concept.

